

Case study: Getting 60FPS using Chrome devtools - bhaisaab
http://engineering.wingify.com/posts/getting-60fps-using-devtools/

======
ne0phyte
This is something more web developers [or rather designers?] should focus on.
It's 2013. We have so much processing power and yet some pages feel incredibly
jerky and sluggish.

While we can blame the DOM and it's layouts recalculations there are many
websites that are super responsive. I'm no web developer but if you take the
weaknesses of the DOM into account it can't be that hard to keep a website
reactive and smooth.

